# Durability test - pick your match ups!



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey everyone!

In the FK1000P thread, discussion started regarding the performance of the old “durable” waxes and sealants, and how they’re stack up against the modern SiO2 infused sprays (not full blown ceramic coatings). I don’t personally believe in chemical testing as a valid form of measure when it comes to a LSPs durability, it’s a useful metric, but not the only metric. Since that is really the only durability metric people are using right now on YouTube, I figured it would be a good time to start another test on my car, comparing some new products and do some more head to head comparisons. To keep things as fair as possible, I want to work in pairs, on opposing sides of the car, this would mean the product on the left fender is competing against the product on the right fender. The hood and roof could act as flat test panels for more than one product pairing, but I don’t want to tape off 25 sections on my hood and inspect the water behaviour with a microscope. Give these metrics, I would like to submit the following products to the list of competitors, asking that you pick the pairs you would like to see face of against each other. Once we have the popular pairs determined, we can then pick out a larger group for the hood and roofsections

Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection
Autoglym HD wax
Bilt Hamber Finnis Wax
Collinite 476S
Finish Kare 1000P
Jescar PowerLock Plus
Optimum Opti-Seal
Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax
Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax
Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Detailer
Meguiars Ultimate Quick Detailer
Turtle Wax ICE Seal N Shine
Turtle Wax Hybrid absolutions Ceramic Spray Coating
Mothers CMX Spray coating
Wowo Crystal Sealant
Sonax Polymer Net Shield
Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer
Gyeon Wet Coat 
Chemical Guys V07

Couple things to keep in mind when judging these tests is to know the stated limits of the products and their respective uses (both what they’re intended to do and how they supposed to be used). One thing that has annoyed me in the past is the lack of following application instructions by the testers, hampering a products ability to perform. The other is a lack of consistently in testing regiment, mixing up chemicals or making their own that are absolutely absurd and no wager near realistic metrics to judge a product.

Now that you have your list, take some time and come up with some pairs to compete against each other. In the following days I’ll work on prepping the car.

EDIT: okay let me be a bit more clear, I want you to pick specific comparisons, for example...

Wowo Crystal Sealant vs Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating 

The hood and roof can be used for group tests, but I want to get the specific one on one comparisons started first (takes less time to prepare a door or fender haha).


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Here is my picks - selection of the older more traditional Waxes/Sealants against the new spray Sealants.

Bilt Hamber Finnis Wax
Collinite 476S
Wowo Crystal Sealant
Sonax Polymer Net Shield
Turtle Wax Hybrid absolutions Ceramic Spray Coating


----------



## gloss.lab (Feb 23, 2020)

My vote goes to

Fusso Coat 12 - mandatory benchmark in every durability comparison
FK 1000p
Coli 476s
Wowo Crystal Sealant
BH Finis 
Sonax BSD
Megs Ceramic Wax
TW Seal And Shine


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Finis Wax
Sonax Polymer Net Shield
Wowo Crystal Sealant
Turtle Wax ICE Seal N Shine
Turtle Wax Hybrid absolutions Ceramic Spray Coating
Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer
Gyeon Wet Coat


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

All of them...Get to work!...SJ.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Added a little clarification on what I was looking for. I will perform some group tests as well against the more popular choices, but for starters I want to get the 1v1 tests underway.

Thanks for understand and get picking!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

gloss.lab said:


> My vote goes to
> 
> Fusso Coat 12 - mandatory benchmark in every durability comparison
> FK 1000p
> ...


I don't currently own fusso coat, it was next on my list of paste waxes/sealants to pick up once I ran out of a tin of either FK1000p or 476S. Being on EI right now isn't helping either.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

BSD vs Megs UQD :thumb:


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

BSD vs Wetcoat

Two of the most popular spray wipe/spray rinse products used on here, I'd like to know which is the most durable.

Sonax PNS vs BSD would be a good one too, a same-brand shootout.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Sheep said:


> I don't currently own fusso coat, it was next on my list of paste waxes/sealants to pick up once I ran out of a tin of either FK1000p or 476S.


Who's ever ran out of FK1000p. A tin of that should see you, your children and your grand children out!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Wetcoat v BSD
476S v FK1kP
AG HD v BH Finis

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Juke_Fan said:


> BSD vs Megs UQD :thumb:


I did this pair during my 13 wax test. See below.

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407296



piston_warrior said:


> BSD vs Wetcoat
> 
> Two of the most popular spray wipe/spray rinse products used on here, I'd like to know which is the most durable.
> 
> Sonax PNS vs BSD would be a good one too, a same-brand shootout.


BSD vs wet pat or Megs HCW would be a good matchup, Sonax vs BSD has been done already in my 13 wax test.



Chris Donaldson said:


> Who's ever ran out of FK1000p. A tin of that should see you, your children and your grand children out!


I used mine surprisingly regularly in the past, and since it was so easy to apply regardless of application, I used to fairly heavy handed...



Summit Detailing said:


> Wetcoat v BSD
> 476S v FK1kP
> AG HD v BH Finis
> 
> ...


Wet coat vs BSD is a good one, the others have been done already. I will try to get everything on the panels one way or another but for the 1v1 match ups I want to try to get some bitter rivals or old vs new match ups (Wowo vs turtle wax for example since I had to cancel that test). I might split the doors so I can have 4 pairs right there, and then use the full fender and quarter panels for another 2 match ups.

Good suggestions so far!


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Sheep said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> In the FK1000P thread, discussion started regarding the performance of the old "durable" waxes and sealants, and how they're stack up against the modern SiO2 infused sprays (not full blown ceramic coatings). I don't personally believe in chemical testing as a valid form of measure when it comes to a LSPs durability, it's a useful metric, but not the only metric. Since that is really the only durability metric people are using right now on YouTube, I figured it would be a good time to start another test on my car, comparing some new products and do some more head to head comparisons. To keep things as fair as possible, I want to work in pairs, on opposing sides of the car, this would mean the product on the left fender is competing against the product on the right fender. The hood and roof could act as flat test panels for more than one product pairing, but I don't want to tape off 25 sections on my hood and inspect the water behaviour with a microscope. Give these metrics, I would like to submit the following products to the list of competitors, asking that you pick the pairs you would like to see face of against each other. Once we have the popular pairs determined, we can then pick out a larger group for the hood and roofsections
> 
> ...


Hello Sheep! Looking forward to this experiment. My suggestions would be an in-house battle of Sonax Bsd Vs Sonax Polymer Net Shield, a new versus old match between Wowos Crystal Sealant and Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection and FK1000 against Turtle Wax Ice Seal & Shine. Thanks.


----------



## nikosstef (Apr 20, 2020)

Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax vs. Gyeon Wet Coat


----------



## ReyIndividual (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey Sheep, do you know when you'll be starting these match ups? Sorry, getting a little bit impatient...


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

ReyIndividual said:


> Hey Sheep, do you know when you'll be starting these match ups? Sorry, getting a little bit impatient...


Probably be a week, want let more people chime in, and I need to get the panels ready.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I don't think there should be repeats of old tests so 476 vs FK1000P vs Finis doesn't need to be run. Finis won that battle IIRC so logically, that should go up against HD Wax.

Jescar Powerlock Plus has some major fans over on your side of the pond for it durability. Test it against the British beast - Wowo's Crystal Sealant.

An old vs new - Autoglym EGP vs Mother's CMX. CMX doesn't hold up well in chemical tests but how is it in the real world? EGP takes a while to cure, us it worth it against the ease of use of CMX? 

476 vs a modern product - Seal n'Shine or Megs HCW or Megs HCLW. The general perception is that the paste wax, the still very popular 'durability king' is worth the effort over the easy application liquids. Which is actually more durable?

Sonax PNS vs TW Hybrid Ceramic Spray Coating. Beading vs sheeting.

Sonax BSD vs Megs Hybrid Ceramic Detailer - can the beading king detailer be beaten in durability?

That would do me.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

roscopervis said:


> I don't think there should be repeats of old tests so 476 vs FK1000P vs Finis doesn't need to be run. Finis won that battle IIRC so logically, that should go up against HD Wax.
> 
> Jescar Powerlock Plus has some major fans over on your side of the pond for it durability. Test it against the British beast - Wowo's Crystal Sealant.
> 
> ...


See!? Now THAT is a test! I'm in the middle of detailing my friends car this weekend but after that I should have all the stuff ready to go for the comparisons. Note that I will start them at different times, as I just don't have the free time to fully polish my car and setup these tests like I used to (thanks new born!).


----------



## Downward (Aug 18, 2017)

BH is priced a lot lower than Fusso and AG UHD so is this a fair comparison ?

Maybe price bracket them ?


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Downward said:


> BH is priced a lot lower than Fusso and AG UHD so is this a fair comparison ?
> 
> Maybe price bracket them ?


I picked up BH for $32 CAD, and AG HD for $35 (including 2 applicators and a MF towel like it normally does) so that Seems fair to me (Fusso is $35 CAD as well).


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Test parameters and match ups decided!

The car will be split up into the following groups base on panels and the overall shape of the vehicle. Each of the following panels will be a one on one match up, split by side (driver side vs passenger side).

-Front fenders.
-Lower front door molding (runs the length of the door and is painted, roughly 5inches high)
-Lower rear door molding (same as above, but on the rear door).
-Front door section 1 (first half)
-Front door section 2 (second half)
-Rear door section 2 (same as above)
-Rear door section 2 (same as above)
-Rear quarter panel (up to roof line)

The group test sections are as follows
-Hood (4x4)
-Roof (2x2)
-spoiler (1x1)

After reading the submitted posts and looking at the products side by side, I have come up with the following match ups based on use, advertised features, and overall interest. If you would like to see different match ups... we’ll you had your chance to chime in.

Front fenders
-Wowo Crystal sealant vs Turtlee Wax Ceramic Spray Coating

Lower door panels
- front
Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic WaxVs Gyeon Wet Cowat (dry application)
- Rear
Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Wax vs Gyeon Wet Coat (wet application)

Front doors section 1
- Autoglym EGP vs Mothers CMX Spray Coating

Front doors section 2
- Turle Wax Ice Seal N Shine vs Bilt Hamber Finis Wax

Rear door section 1
- Meguiars Hybric Ceramic Liquid Wax vs Jescar Powerlock Plus

Rear door section 2
- Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating vs Sonax Polymer Net Shield

Rear Quarter panels
- Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Detailer vs Meguiars Ultimate Quik Detailer 

Hood

One half
- Collinite 476s 
- Autoglym High Definition Wax
- Bilt Humber finis wax 
- Finish Kare 1000P

Other half
- Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Liquid Wax
- Wowo Crystal Sealant
- Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating
- Turtle Wax Ice Seal N Shine

Roof
- Sonax Brilliant Shine Detwilervs Meguiars Hybrid Ceramic Detailer
- CG V07 vs Mothers CMX

Spoiler
- Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating vs Finish Karen 1000P

Okay, that should cover it. I will go back in and lengthen the product names, I’m on my phone right now and I just can’t be bothered with this bloody autocorrect.

Give me a good solid week or 2 to get these are started and prepped, I won’t be able to do them all at the same time so I will have staggered start dates, but in one post.

Thanks for you input, looking forward to the test!


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

All the products for the Front fenders, doors, spoiler, and rear quarter were applied today.

Prep was a waterless wash using ONR, followed by a hand polish with optimum hyper polish which was then wiped down with home brew IPA (roughly 5:1 99% IPA).

All products were applied using their basic instructions except for hybrid ceramic wax and wet coat. They both had dry and wet applications, with the wet applications done first with a spray and spread followed by a spray and rinse to ensure proper bonding. The panel was wet first before application, and the spreading applicator was also soaked.

Not sure when the hood or roof will get started, but I have noted the application date so we can gauge the effective duration.

All Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating sections will be topped up with a second coat tomorrow.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Assume you're going to use pH neutral free rinsing shampoo rather than ONR for maintenance


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

atbalfour said:


> Assume you're going to use pH neutral free rinsing shampoo rather than ONR for maintenance


Gyeon bathe essence.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I added the second coat of Turtle Wax Ceramic Spray Coating today, roughly 25-26 hours after the first. The previous coats were only wiped down with a damp MF towel, as the car didn’t get dirty overnight.


----------



## piston_warrior (Jul 25, 2012)

Downward said:


> BH is priced a lot lower than Fusso and AG UHD so is this a fair comparison ?
> 
> Maybe price bracket them ?


Finis is £33 for 250g and Fusso is £30 for 200g so I'd say they are priced similarly.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Initial water behaviour video added. This is before any washing (car sat outside for 1 night).

This was shot with only 1 coat on the TW CSC sections.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I now have the footage from the first wash. I will break down which sections are which in the main thread for this test (not going to start that until I have the hood completed.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

Brilliant stuff Sheep, thank you! Great reading and viewing.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Hood sections were applied today, it was washed with ONR, then clayed with ONR, followed by a polish with Meguairs Ultimate polish and a commercial IPA product wipe down. The hood has a weird bulge in it for the intercooler that sits on top of the engine, so there is 2 small strips down the side, followed by a big square. I decided to make each strip a section, and split the middle into 6 to get the 4x4 match ups. All products were applied in cloudy, 25*C weather so no issues on application, curing, or the likes. Pastes/liquids were given their own applicator and MF cloth, and each spray was given one MF cloth, folded to allow a wet application side, and dry removal side (sections are small, didn't soak through). I applied the spray to both the cloth and panel, but first spread what was on the cloth before adding to the panel. They were worked in thoroughly, overlapping and making a few passes before buffing off.

Photos below, video to come after 24 hours and the second TW CSC layer.

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr

Untitled by brianjosephson1, on Flickr


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Second coat of TW CSC applied to the hood today. That was interesting considering there was no tape on there.

While I’m setting up this test I’m also setting up my Meguiars vs Simoniz test (both Ceramic waxes and detailers) on my garages car.. I will say the Simoniz detailer is nice to use, haven’t checked the water behaviour yet. The liquid wax is a bit of a bear to apply and remove, high spots dry fast in the temps we have right now and do not wipe off with ease. It’s slick though and gloss is good (not really any different to the megs though). Be very interesting to see how the the water performance is.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Interesting development today. We’ve seen a bit of rain the last few days, Which kicked up some dirt along the sides. So far everything on the sides is performing as expected, but it looks like something went off the rails on the hood. Ag HD has a large area where nothing seems to have been applied after one wash. I’m not sure how that happened as the ipa wipe down was super thorough, and application and removal was the same as always. I might reset the hood and start over using the same sections, as this performance isn’t representative of what I know it should be. I will also pull the car inside and redo it and let everything cure out of the heat.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Washed the car again today a couple days after re-applying the hood (which was done on the 16th). The following day (17th) I added a second layer to all products, not just turtle wax CSC. Of course the one that didn’t take was turtle wax CSC so today after washing I once again, re-applied CSC to just it’s spot, making sure no overspray occurred. Now that this is done I will be composing the thread and starting the official count down, with noted times for each section. I also just did a comparison separately for megs HCW and wet coat on my parked car. Adding narration tonight and should have it uploaded to YouTube shortly.


----------

